

Lessig: How the law strangles creativity - dominik
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/larry_lessig_says_the_law_is_strangling_creativity.html

======
lbrandy
That blew me away. I can never get enough of these Ted talks. Even the ones
with the most awful titles on the most boring subjects tend to be utterly
brilliant and captivating.

------
Mazy
While I love this talk, it's pretty old. it was posted 6 months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100821>

~~~
pistoriusp
It was also posted 8 months ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=77118>

------
d0mine
One possible solution could be a mass-patronage model:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=265196>

------
vaksel
its not the law, its bureaucratic bullshit for most industries you need
permission to do anything. The web is the latest bastion standing where you
can be as creative as you want.

~~~
stcredzero
Do you contend that this is why there is so much attention given to web
startups?

